# porno illusionismo



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2014)

View attachment 83211. TUTTO PORNO-ILLUSIONISMO! LE VERITA' DELLE SCENE DI SESSO DEI FILM PIU' DISCUSSI
www.thedailybeast.com
shortbus 

Ecco una lista di film che hanno proposto le migliori scene di sesso, molto prima che uscisse "Nymphomaniac".

Nel 1899, solo quattro anni dopo la proiezione dei fratelli Lumière, i registi francesi Albert Kirchner e Eugène Pirou partorirono "Le Coucher de la Mariée", film muto di sette minuti dove la star del cabaret Louise Willy si esibiva in un sensuale striptease. Il corto è considerato il primo porno mai realizzato.

Ma fu "Un chant d'amour" di Jean Genet, uscito nel 1950, il primo film in cui il sesso vero fece il suo ingresso nel cinema mainstream. Durava 26 minuti, la fotografia era di Jean Cocteau, e la storia raccontava di una guardia che godeva a vedere i detenuti che si masturbavano, ripresi molto da vicino.
TWENTYNINE PALMS 

Dopo la censura che regnò a Hollywood tra il 1930 e il 1968, il sesso divenne rilevante sul grande schermo.

Nel 1998 fu proprio Lars von Trier, con il film "Idioti", a sdoganare la penetrazione in primo piano, seguirono "Romance" di Catherine Breillat, "Pola X" di Leos Carax, la scena di sesso orale di Chloe Sevigny con Vincent Gallo in "The Brown Bunny" e "9 Songs" di Michael Winterbottom.
TWENTYNINE PALMS 

Ora è uscito "Nymphomaniac: Vol. I." che segue nel dettaglio la vita erotica di Joe (Charlotte Gainsbourg). Ma come vengono realizzate le scene di questo tipo?
In "Nymphomaniac: Vol. I."ha fatto parlare la penetrazione dell'attore LaBeouf, in realtà gli attori hanno girato la scena fingendo di fare sesso, con indosso i pantaloni, mentre quella vera è stata interpretata da controfigure. Quindi: sopra la vita sono i veri, sotto la vita sono le controfigure, ovvero attori porno per mestiere. Sono stati poi sovrapposti in post-produzione. 
Stessa cosa per il pompino fatto in treno: si trattava di una protesi.

In "La vita di Adèle" la quindicenne Adèle s'innamora di Emma, studentessa d'arte dai capelli blu. Le due si avvinghiano in una scena intima che dura sette minuti, con penetrazione vaginale orale e manuale. In realtà sulle vagine alle due giovani ed eterosessuali attrici sono state applicate vagine finte. L'imbarazzo è stato comunque grande e per girare quella scena ci sono voluti dieci giorni.
helen mirren caligola 

"Irréversible" è il film del 2002 scritto e diretto da Gaspar Noé, interpretato da Vincent Cassel e Monica Bellucci. Contiene una delle scene più disturbanti mai viste al cinema, dove la protagonista viene brutalmente picchiata e violentata analmente. Il regista ha girato sette diverse versioni della scena ininterrotta, ma poi le ha tagliate e combinate, ci ha aggiunto effetti speciali di sangue, e un pene digitalmente alterato. Il risultato è così realistico che sembra uno snuff movie.

"Monster's Ball - L'ombra della vita" è il film del 2001 diretto da Marc Forster. La scena di sesso catartico avviene fra Leticia (Halle Berry), il cui marito è stato giustiziato, e Hank (Billy Bob Thornton), ovvero l'agente razzista che ha mandato l'uomo sulla sedia elettrica. 
Il rapporto che consumano non è reale, ma i due erano nudi e hanno dato una eccellente prova di recitazione. La Berry ha vinto l'Oscar come migliore attrice, mentre Thornton è stato lasciato dall'allora fidanzata Angelina Jolie.

"Caligola", uscito nel 1979, è il biopic dell'imperatore romano, interpretato da Malcolm McDowell e finanziato con 17 milioni di dollari da Bob Guccione, fondatore della rivista "Penthouse". La sceneggiatura era di Gore Vidal, la regia di Tinto Brass, la pellicola conteneva molte scene non simulate che fecero gridare allo scandalo.
giorni di clichy 

In post-produzione Guccione assunse il controllo totale, allontanò Brass e chiese a Giancarlo Lui di rimontarla, inserendo 14 minuti di scene hardcore con le sue amate modelle di Penthouse.

"A Venezia... un dicembre rosso shocking" è il film di Nicolas Roeg del 1973, ispirato ad un racconto di Daphne Du Maurier. I due coniugi inglesi, John (Donald Sutherland) e Laura (Julie Christie) si trasferiscono a Venezia dopo che la figlia è annegata. Qui danno vita a una sequenza sessuale di quattro minuti che per anni è stata creduta vera, per quanto appariva convincente. Invece nella stanza i due attori erano alquanto imbarazzati perché si trattava del primo ciak della pellicola.

2. SESSO ESPLICITO SUL SET, SUL SERIO
Marco Giusti per Dagospia
ecco limpero dei sensi Ejiko Matsuda 

Sesso esplicito in un film normale? Yum, yum. Tutti i critici, specialmente maschi, lo hanno sempre adorato. Un tempo, anzi, quando i critici erano solo maschi, non come oggi, vedersi nel pieno di un festival barboso una fellatio e una serie di scopate a go go in un film era qualcosa di clamoroso. Anche perché, e questo resta un vero mistero, solo il cinema d'arte o d'autore ci ha mostrato scene di sesso dal vero, mai il cinema popolare, che le spostava tutte nei circuiti a luci rosse.

Certo, si narra di scene di sesso "terminate" dagli attori naturalmente sul set. "E allora le ho lasciate fare", mi disse il vecchio Demofilo Fidani rispetto a un film con Claudine Beccarie e Leonora Fani. Ma eravamo già nelle vicinanze del porno. Come spiegava bene il produttore alla sua attrice che si ostinava a non voler far sesso esplicito nell'ultimo episodio del fondamentale film di Alberto Sordi, "Il comune senso del pudore", guarda che "l'ingroppata è artistica".
enhanced 

Alla fine degli anni '70, insomma, era una specie di moda inserire scene forti, dal vero, in un film d'arte, pensando così di far incassi più alti. Ma c'era, davvero, anche la voglia di trasgredire, di stupire. Di girare cose che non si potevano girare, ad esempio, nel proprio paese, come fece in maniera esemplare Nagisa Oshima in "L'impero dei sensi", vedibile nella sua edizione integrale con fellatio e penetrazioni solo in Europa. 
Ejiko Matsuda, protagonista del film, uscì totalmente sconvolta da questa esperienza. In patria era considerata una puttana, in Europa non riuscì a girare nulla di interessante.
romance 

Anche la meravigliosa Ekaterina Golubeva, gran protagonista dell'incredibile "Pola X" di Léos Carax, dove assieme a Guillaume Depardieu danno vita a una lunghissima, quasi soffocante scena di sesso dal vero, non divenne una star dopo questo film. Girò un altro film estremo, ma meno riuscito e forte di quello di Carax, cioè "Twentynine Palms" di Bruno Dumont, che vedemmo a Venezia tra i fischi generali e i critici che uscivano incazzati dalla sala. Aurelio De Laurentiis che aveva comprato il film per distribuirlo in Italia era furioso.

Nel film, una specie di "Zabrieskie Point" dove i due protagonisti, Ekaterina Golubeva e David Wissiak, scopano in pieno deserto, non accade molto, a dire il vero, ma forse andrebbe rivisto. Scopre ora che la Golubeva è morta, ancora giovane nel 2011. Questo fa dei suoi film, soprattutto di "Pola X" un cult assoluto, visto che anche il povero figlio di Depardieu è scomparso tragicamente.

Probabile che un regista si serva di attrici già un po' instabili per queste grandi scene di sesso esplicito. Questo crea da una parte un grande cult, ovvio, ma un po' di confusione sul set. Un film che adoro, "La sciamana" di Andrzej Zulawski, aveva come protagonista una specie di debuttante polacca, Iwona Petry, di origine italiana. Talmente sconvolta che non venne nemmeno alla prima del film a Venezia.
ecco limpero dei sensi Ejiko Matsuda 

Le sue scene erano vere? Non so, erano talmente forti che le ricordo ancora tutte. Certo lei non si è più ripresa da allora. Celebre, almeno si diceva allora, ricordo un vecchio articolo dell'Espresso, anche la scena della fellatio di Maruscha Detmers a Federico Pitzalis in "il diavolo in corpo" di Marco Bellocchio. Per girarla si lasciarono i due attori da soli in una stanza con la macchina da presa che girava. Regista, operatore, e, se non sbaglio, Massimo Fagioli stavano fuori in attesa dell'evento.
POLA X 

Solo che la Detmers non la smetteva di ridere nervosamente e qualcuno (ma chi?) pronunciò la frase "Zitta, cretina, ingoia". Sarà vero? Probabilmente è solo mitologia. Si disse anche che la grande scena di sesso tra David Carradine e la meravigliosa Barbara Hershey nel primo film di Martin Scorsese, "Boxcar Bertha" (da noi "America 1929: sterminateli senza pietà"), fosse del tutto vera. Non solo. Ma che lì era stata concepita la figlia dei due attori.

Klaus Kinski sosteneva che erano vere le scene di sesso con Ariane Dombasle del folle "Les fruits de la passion" di Shuji Terayama e pure la fellatio di Isabelle Illiers. Almeno una delle scene di sesso tra la giovanissima Jane March e il bellissimo Tony Leung in "L'amant" di Jean-Jacques Annaud è vera e traspare una reale passione fra i due sulla quale è costruito tutto il film.
cruising 

Personalmente credo che anche qualche scena di Beatrice Dalle nella versione lunga di "Betty Blue" di Jean-Jacques Beineix sia vera. Si è discusso a lungo della grande scena finale di fellatio di Chloe Sevigny in "The Brown Bunny" di Vincent Gallo, vera o falsa? Sembra che sia proprio vera. E le scene di sesso della sconvoltona Paz de la Huerta in "Enter the Void" di Gaspar Noé?

Un'altra Paz, Paz Vega, ci sconvolge profondamente in "Lucia y el sexo" di Julio Medem, la masturbazione che opera a Tristan Ulloa è ovviamente vera. E grazie a quel film divenne una star internazionale. Nel nostro piccolo, vennero lanciate nello stesso anno, il 1999, due attrici italiane, Loredana Cannata in "La donna lupo" di Aurelio Grimaldi, dove si esibisce in una mezza fellatio in piscina a un tizio che non è l'attore del film, e Elisabetta Cavallotti in "Guardami" di Davide Ferrario, che faceva anche qualcosa di più in quella che voleva essere una specie di biografia di Moana Pozzi con tanto di benedizione di Joe D'Amato.
LA SCIAMANA jpeg

L'idea, come scriveva una volta Sergio Grmek Germani, era quella di "hardizzare il soft". Ma non sempre i registi del soft riescono nell'impresa, anche se la Cannata e la Cavallotti si offrono con grande coraggio all'operazione. Il problema è che spesso queste operazioni funzionano a metà e non sono soddisfacenti né per il pubblico dell'hard né per quello del soft. E né Grimaldi né Ferrario sono dei Larry Clark o dei Leos Carax.

Si è molto operata fra i due mondi la francese Catherine Breillat, che dal suo esordio, "Une vrai jeune fille", del 1976, ai successivi "Romance", "Anatomie de l'enfer", ha girato profondamente attorno al sesso esplicito e perfino ai problemi del girare film erotici, ma sempre da un punto di vista femminile. Di solito usa peni di gomma, come facevano anche Pier Paolo Pasolini (pensiamo a "Salò") e Tinto Brass, ma quando ha chiamato sul set la nostra gloria nazionale, Rocco Siffredi, ha dovuto rinunciarvi.
anatomie de lenfer 

Rocco, in "Amatomie de l'enfer" è davvero penetrante, anche se al posto dell'attrice, Amira Casar, si ritrova come partner una specialista dell'hard, Pauline Hunt. Del resto, anche Bruno Dumont in "La vie de Jesus" usa dei double per le scene di sesso dei suoi attori, come farà Lars Von Trier in "Antichrist" e nel recentissimo "Nynphomaniac". Ma ci sono sempre eccezioni.

In "Idioti", Lars Von Trier monta delle vere scene di sesso, e ci troviamo perfino la sfortunata Katrine Michelsen, che girò da noi un bel po' di erotichelli. Lo stesso Pasolini, in "Porcile" e poi nel "Decameron" e in "Canterbury" non mostrò solo peni finti, anzi... Tinto Brass, anche se si vanta delle sue scene finte, alla fine di "Capriccio", filma una scena dal vero con Nicola Warren e qualcosa dal vero c'è sicuramente pure in "Paprika", vista la presenza di attori hard.

Per non pensare alla follia del suo "Caligola", che credo sia il massimo dell'hardizzazione del soft con un cast di grandi attori internazionali, come Malcom McDowell, Helen Mirren, Peter O'Toole, che o mostrano genitali o si mostrano in mezzo a situazioni hard.
idioti 

Probabilmente anche la versione integrale del "Cruising" di William Friedkin era piena di scene di sesso dal vero. Oggi, se andiamo a passo, sembra che si veda una vera penetrazione anale alla fine del film.

Certo, il mondo gay, per non parlare del mondo del cinema gay, si è molto operato per la liberazione del sesso sullo schermo. Pensiamo a "Short Bus" di John Cameron Mitchell, al recente "L'inconnue du lac" di Alain Guiraudie, allo storico "Ai cessi in taxi" di Franz Ripploh, al dimenticato "Spetters" di Paul Verhoeven, a "O fantasma" del portoghese Joao Pedro Rodriguez, col suo protagonista feticista, al grande Pedro Almodovar che già nel suo vecchio "Matador" apre il film con una pippa gigante mentre il protagonista guarda "Sei donne per l'assassino" di Mario Bava e "Bloody Moon" di Jesus Franco.
pola X 

Ovviamente al canadese Bruce La Bruce, che in "Otto or Up With Dead People" ci mostra anche uno zombie dedito al blowjob dal vero. Patrice Chéreau in uno dei suoi più discussi, "Intimacy" ci mostra l'amore dal vero di una coppia etero, formata da Kerry Fox e Mark Rylance, ma fuori da ogni glamour. "Intimacy" sembrò far ripartire, come fosse un genere a sé, il cinema d'arte con scene di sesso esplicite.
romance 

Del resto anche "Dog Days" e "Import/Export" di Ulrich Seidl ci mostrò scene di sesso nei film da festival, prima di arrivare alla sua recente trilogia sull'amore. Vorrei chiudere questo confuso elenco di film che mostrano, casualmente o volutamente, scene di sesso esplicito, con una serie di titoli di film che allora non si videro da noi in edizione integrale e che rimasero dei titoli mitologici da recuperare chissà quando o dove.

Parlo di film come "Quiet Days in Clichy", versione del 1970 diretta dal danese Joens Jorgen Thorsen del celebre romanzo di Henry Miller con tanto di penetrazioni dal vero che fecero scalpore. Venne anche trasmesso da una tv locale, ma in versione disastrata. Anche "W.R. o I misteri dell'organismo" di Dusan Makavejev venne tagliato in Italia, "Sweet Sweet Back's Baadassss Song" di Melvin Van Peebles non arrivò mai. E neppure il violentissimo "Thriller - A Cruel Picture", 1973, dello svedese Bo Arne Vibenius con Christina Lindberg, la ragazza con un occhio solo che si vendicherà ferocemente. Film che ci sarebbe piaciuto vedere allora.


View attachment 8318View attachment 8319View attachment 8320


----------

